# covering presses



## oldreloader (Dec 30, 2008)

My reloading bench is in the little utility room on the end of the carport. I've never covered my presses befor but am considering it.Would the covers cause the press to rust from not having airflow or would the be less likely to rust because the are covered?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

microscope covers work well. It's just a heavy plastic cover that allows air to come in from the bottom and they fit really well and they are water proof if you were to get a leaky roof. Other wise you could use an old pillow case. I'd oil the press up pretty good though if it is going to sit out in the elements. Try to keep your equipment as rust free as you can.

xdeano


----------

